# Dumpy is getting his feet chopped on



## bunnyman666 (Mar 30, 2015)

Trix here-

Remember them sore hocks on Dumpy? Well, he went to his vet and the vet told him he needs his feets chopped on. I just hope he can still play with me.

Pray to the Great Bunny for Old Man Dumpy Doo Doo :headflick:


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 30, 2015)

Dumpy is gunna need lotz uv luv so he can heel from the chopping. Hoomin feet are very tuff and heel quickly. Dumpy will need rezt and nom noms and luv to better and play wit you. Good luck Dumpy!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 31, 2015)

Dat sounds scawey! Good lucks Dumpy, I will cross my hoofs for you!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sophie-

I tink Dumpy wills be fine; I just hope we can still play a game of kill the doo rag.

Love,

Trix


----------

